# Camera calibration:  Process: Version 3 to Version 4



## toggen (Oct 20, 2017)

Operating System: mac os 10.12.6

Lightroom Version: Lightroom classic CC
_(Please go to Help menu > System Info to double check the exact version number)_

Question or Description of Problem:

Hi people!
*should i bring my files into version 4,*

*if so - how do i batch-process that?!*

*(Think i did something similar with version 2 to version 3, long ago…but don´t remember how )*


*Camera calibration:*

*Process: Version 3 to Version 4

Have a nice day!*


----------



## toggen (Oct 20, 2017)

Actually, i cannot see any difference between V3  and V4 ....


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 20, 2017)

There isn't a visual difference. It's only needed for the new masking features. When you click on the lightning bolt underneath the histogram that indicates the lower process version, you will get a dialog where you can say you want to convert all images in the film strip.


----------



## Woodbutcher (Oct 20, 2017)

And if you use the new range feature it will automatically switch that image to the new process version.  Much better than a few years ago when you had to manually switch just to see the features you could use in the new process version.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 20, 2017)

Woodbutcher said:


> And if you use the new range feature it will automatically switch that image to the new process version.  Much better than a few years ago when you had to manually switch just to see the features you could use in the new process version.


And even if you don't use the new range mask, and only move a slider anywhere in develop, the PV will automatically update (provided it was currently at PV3/2012). The only exception if the image has previous adjustments using Auto Mask.


----------

